# 2016 Audi TTS Red



## flynscot63 (Dec 29, 2004)

I had a Wild hair up my @$$ last week. I was looking at R32's and Golf R's and decided on a used 16 model 31K miles, pretty well fully loaded to include the 20 inch wheels, which I am not to sure about.

I am getting a full detail this week. I hope it works out well. Looking forward to the ride.

I am trying to figure out how to put a couple of pictures on here but dont have a clue haha


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well played and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!



flynscot63 said:


> I had a Wild hair up my @$$ last week. I was looking at R32's and Golf R's and decided on a used 16 model 31K miles, pretty well fully loaded to include the 20 inch wheels, which I am not to sure about.
> 
> I am getting a full detail this week. I hope it works out well. Looking forward to the ride.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to put a couple of pictures on here but dont have a clue haha


----------



## jedredgti (Jun 25, 2009)

flynscot63 said:


> I had a Wild hair up my @$$ last week. I was looking at R32's and Golf R's and decided on a used 16 model 31K miles, pretty well fully loaded to include the 20 inch wheels, which I am not to sure about.
> 
> I am getting a full detail this week. I hope it works out well. Looking forward to the ride.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to put a couple of pictures on here but dont have a clue haha



You are going to love it!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Congrats!

I love mine!


----------



## SURFINAZ (Sep 10, 2019)

*How to post photos - need help*

311-in-337. I'm new to the Forum and trying unsuccessfully to Post Photos in my FS 2013 TTS. Can you give me any tips to have potos automatically show in my posting. Thanks


----------

